
Ask HN: Has Google News Stopped Showing AMP Links for Anyone Else? - twobyfour
I&#x27;m wondering whether it&#x27;s a temporary glitch; whether they&#x27;ve discontinued them; or whether they&#x27;ve detected the fact that I refuse to tap any link with the AMP icon.
======
bkmartin
I noticed this yesterday...I thought maybe I fell into some A/B test.

~~~
twobyfour
Do you usually follow AMP links?

~~~
bkmartin
Yeah I do. They are finicky though... A lot of times when I'm scrolling down
the article it will close it and take me back out to the main news thread.

------
twobyfour
Well, the AMP links are back. Shame.

